# Transgendered Pigeons!



## adriant2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Recently I paired a checker cock and a light blue hen, what I got was unusual! After racing their young I discovered that both chicks were males! I thought this was impossible since pigeons give male and female chicks!
In another occasion another pair laid eggs and both were females capable of reproducing since I paired them after they were fully grown!
Is this possible for pigeons to give females or males only?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

adriant2010 said:


> Recently I paired a checker cock and a light blue hen, what I got was unusual! After racing their young I discovered that both chicks were males! I thought this was impossible since pigeons give male and female chicks!
> In another occasion another pair laid eggs and both were females capable of reproducing since I paired them after they were fully grown!
> Is this possible for pigeons to give females or males only?


Yes it is normal, two eggs from one pair does not mean one is a hen and the other a cock bird.. either egg has a 50 % chance of being either sex.. sorry you were told that..it just is not true.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think it was said that about 50% of the time they are male and female.


----------



## adriant2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks alot I knew it wasn't just a nonsense theory!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

adriant2010 said:


> Thanks alot I knew it wasn't just a nonsense theory!


Over time, 25% of the time you will get two males, 25% of the time you will get two females, and 50% of the time you will get one of each.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

adriant2010 said:


> Thanks alot I knew it wasn't just a nonsense theory!


But it clearly is.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

From experience (and a clear undestanding of genetics), I have learned that it is definitely possible to get two males or two females in a clutch, although I too once believed (as I was told) that the first egg is always male and the second always female.

I have in the last year bred 8 females and 3 males (from 6 clutches - one egg wasn't fertilised), which is definitely a disappointment, since I now have females pairing up or males taking 2 females due to this skewed gender ratio.


----------



## adriant2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Both the females were fertile and they gave me a clutch the chicks two were males.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

adriant2010 said:


> Both the females were fertile and they gave me a clutch the chicks two were males.


why would you think they would NOT be fertile?.. or did you..lol...


----------

